# Bees still bringing in Nectar and Pollen?



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Eureka! I found what the girls are foraging on. It turns out to be some volunteer canola. One of my neighbors was late doing summer fallowing and it allowed some volunteer canola a chance to flower. Lucky for the girls it has given them an extra 2 weeks. Unfortunately though my neighbor is out working those fields today.


----------

